

How a band got into Y Combinator: The Earbits story (YC W11) - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/05/27/how-a-band-got-into-y-combinator-the-earbits-story-yc-w11/

======
frankdenbow
I'd be interested to know how they are planning on dealing with the major
labels, as the article says they don't have the majors on board yet.

~~~
rdl
I used to think I cared a lot about major labels, but there's nothing good
coming out on major labels anymore.

Just use what.cd to download the entire catalog of old artists you might like
(or rip your CDs, or iTunes, or whatever), and use earbits for discovery of
new music.

(Similarly, about 2 years ago, I realized I'd prefer to give up all broadcast
TV/movies than Youtube...)

I would prefer if earbits did a little more fine-grained curation of channels;
the programmatic "stations" from Pandora are a great idea.

The one thing I like about Pandora is how well it categorizes music I already
have, but the licensing terms (limited-skip) even for Pandora One, make it
kind of painful if you listen long enough.

~~~
kmfrk
Nowadays, all label names mean to me are filters for companies whose CDs I
shouldn't by because of moronic DRM that might prevent me from ripping them or
play them in a player altogether(!).

EMI is infamous here for that, at least with some local artists.

------
esrauch
I'm interested in whether anyone from the traditional radio industry sees this
as payola. I suppose all they need to do is label it 'sponsored', though I
suspect they don't / aren't legally required to.

~~~
earbitscom
It really depends on how we approach it. We may technically charge for the ad
space you get while your song is playing, and just give priority to those
songs for which we have advertisers.

------
nedwin
Good luck guys, sounds like a great model. Always great to see more innovation
in this space.

